# Will Darko play in the rookie game?



## bl611

Without really thinking about it I would assume there are 12 rookies putting up better numbers then Darko, I would think as the second pick he should get a crack anyway, but we'll see, anybody know what the selection process is for the team? It'd be ashame if he didn't play


----------



## MagnusPinus

i hope he will play it even if he doesn't deserve it


----------



## Nevus

I hope he does get to play, just because I want to actually see him play sometime this season.


----------



## bl611

Yeah thats what I was thinking, I just hope Larry Brown doesn't coach the team:no:


----------



## Starbury03

:no: :no: :no: He sucks there already was a thread about this.


----------



## rebelsun

Lebron
Carmelo
Bosh
Hinrich
Ford
Hayes
Kaman
Zarko

All should be there. I think there is room for Darko. There's not a great deal of size in this class.

Add - 

Darko
Pavlovic
Banks
West

That would be my rookie roster. Did I leave anyone out?


----------



## Starbury03

Elson should make it over Darko and so should Haslem. I dont care what pick he was he aint doing **** so he shouldnt be in the game it should go to people who deserve it. Also Raul Lopez should make it.


----------



## bl611

Well if you were to base it on just productivity even Kapono's doing better then Darko.....


----------



## rebelsun

Good call, Starbury. I thought about Lopez, but wasn't sure if he was classified as a rookie this year. I did forget about Elson (same case, old rookie) and Haslem. I think the league, coaches or whoever else selects the teams will be under pressure to have Darko play. However, either of those three deserve to be there more, but pressure to see him will likely be there.


----------



## Starbury03

then he should make it over Darko


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> Lebron
> Carmelo
> Bosh
> Hinrich
> Ford
> Hayes
> Kaman
> Zarko
> 
> All should be there. I think there is room for Darko. There's not a great deal of size in this class.
> 
> Add -
> 
> Darko
> Pavlovic
> Banks
> West
> 
> That would be my rookie roster. Did I leave anyone out?


Wade:uhoh:


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> Lebron
> Carmelo
> Bosh
> Hinrich
> Ford
> Hayes
> Kaman
> Zarko
> 
> All should be there. I think there is room for Darko. There's not a great deal of size in this class.
> 
> Add -
> 
> Darko
> Pavlovic
> Banks
> West
> 
> That would be my rookie roster. Did I leave anyone out?


For my picks on who will probably be there, rather who should, I would keep the same, but replace Banks w/ Lopez.


----------



## Starbury03

oh **** forgot about wade too. :dead:


----------



## conkeso

Last year were only 9 players per team in the Rookie vs Soph game...


----------



## rebelsun

Dwayne Wade!!

My apologies. 

With Wade, I'd take out Lopez or West.


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>conkeso</b>!
> Last year were only 9 players per team in the Rookie vs Soph game...


ULTRA-REVISED ROOKIE TEAM  

LeBron
Carmelo
Wade
Hinrich
Ford
Wade
Bosh
Zarko
Kaman

This is who it should be. Darko will probably steal a spot.

Man, what a great class this is. What a contrast from that Kenyon, Stromile class a couple years ago.


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 
> 
> ULTRA-REVISED ROOKIE TEAM
> 
> LeBron
> Carmelo
> Wade
> Hinrich
> Ford
> Wade
> Bosh
> Zarko
> Kaman
> 
> This is who it should be. Darko will probably steal a spot.
> 
> Man, what a great class this is. What a contrast from that Kenyon, Stromile class a couple years ago.


now u have wade twice...from not puttin him at all to puttin him twice:laugh:


----------



## mavsman

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> Lebron
> Carmelo
> Bosh
> Hinrich
> Ford
> Hayes
> Kaman
> Zarko
> 
> All should be there. I think there is room for Darko. There's not a great deal of size in this class.
> 
> Add -
> 
> Darko
> Pavlovic
> Banks
> West
> 
> That would be my rookie roster. Did I leave anyone out?


I would say so. Over the last 7 games for the Mavericks, Josh
Howard has averaged 27 minutes 11.4 pts and 9.1 rebs. He also
is the guy that played Kobe for 44 minutes in Los Angelos and
held him to 4 for 18 in the Mavericks last win.

I also don't see Wade from Miami. He is averaging almost 15 pts, 4 rebs and 4 assists per game.


----------



## conkeso

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 
> 
> ULTRA-REVISED ROOKIE TEAM
> 
> LeBron
> Carmelo
> Wade
> Hinrich
> Ford
> Wade
> Bosh
> Zarko
> Kaman
> 
> This is who it should be. Darko will probably steal a spot.
> 
> Man, what a great class this is. What a contrast from that Kenyon, Stromile class a couple years ago.



Double Wade, put Lopez in


----------



## rebelsun

Haha, at least I didn't forget him that time. Yikes, need my caffeine  I say any 9 Suns players represent the Rookies, because that's how they're playing this year.


----------



## mavsman

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> I would say so. Over the last 7 games for the Mavericks, Josh
> Howard has averaged 27 minutes 11.4 pts and 9.1 rebs. He also
> is the guy that played Kobe for 44 minutes in Los Angelos and
> held him to 4 for 18 in the Mavericks last win.
> 
> I also don't see Wade from Miami. He is averaging almost 15 pts, 4 rebs and 4 assists per game.


Sorry obviously Wade has been covered but I don't see how
you can leave off

Josh Howard -- He has become the Mavs best man defender along
with averaging 11.4 pts and 9.1 rebs over the last 7 games.


----------



## Starbury03

Howard is playing very well he should be on there. He played very well aganist the Lakers. There is no way Darko makes it. This is a very good rookie class also Zarko on the Suns would be up there but stupid Danny Fortson.


----------



## bl611

Considering Darko hasn't scored yet, there are obviously enough players with better stats to keep him off the team, but is that the critera or is it the players the league thinks fans want to see the most?


----------



## digital jello

Will LeBron even be in the Rookie Game or will it be a Yao Ming kind of thing because he's in the All-Star Game?


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>bl611</b>!
> Considering Darko hasn't scored yet, there are obviously enough players with better stats to keep him off the team, but is that the critera or is it the players the league thinks fans want to see the most?


Thats the question, bro. The media will ask why and it would be a story if Darko doesn't play, but like you said, he hasn't scored and doesn't deserve to be there. Personally, I would like to see Darko there, because he hasn't logged any serious minutes this season, and would be an opportunity to show his stuff and also help him build confidence.


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> Will LeBron even be in the Rookie Game or will it be a Yao Ming kind of thing because he's in the All-Star Game?


Knowing the league, they might have him play all and turn it into LeBron weekend. Isn't he going to be in the dunk contest?


----------



## CrookedJ

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 
> 
> ULTRA-REVISED ROOKIE TEAM
> 
> LeBron
> Carmelo
> Wade
> Hinrich
> Ford
> Wade
> Bosh
> Zarko
> Kaman
> 
> This is who it should be. Darko will probably steal a spot.
> 
> Man, what a great class this is. What a contrast from that Kenyon, Stromile class a couple years ago.


I don't think Zarko will be back by then. I would also rather see Ridnour play then Darko


----------



## Starbury03

If u want to see Darko then u should try to go to some Piston summer league games.


----------



## Priest

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> :no: :no: :no: He sucks there already was a thread about this.


He'll be better then amare


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> He'll be better then amare


Amare was a significant contributor to a playoff team his first year. Darko hasn't scored yet this year. He has the potential to be better than Amare, possibly, but until he exerts himself and scores A point in the league, then we'll talk about that.


----------



## Starbury03

There is no way Darko will ever be better than Amare he is a soft *****. U need to leave that stuff alone.


----------



## Nevus

Umm... Darko will definitely be better than Amare, if he even becomes half of what the scouts say he can be.

No comparison.


----------



## Starbury03

Did scouts say he was going to take so long to score. Scouts arent always right look at Amare he went 9. Darko wont be anything in his career u can tell by his body language he isnt a confident guy. The greats never have that happen to them and Amare is one of those. I hope Darko sucks too i'm sick of all these Euros. They cant win.


----------



## bl611

Uhh isn't it premature to say that someone who hasn't scored yet through 20+ games in the pros will DEFINITELY be better then anyone let alone Amare?


----------



## MLKG

Newsflash: Darko scored 3 days ago.

You can talk about Haslem and Cabarkapa all you want, but neither of them are better than Darko. They've put up better numbers simply because Darko can't get on the floor- to the point that it's pretty ridiculous because it's becoming increasingly obvious he deserves to be out there.

People get on Darko and say "Oh well it took him 24 games to score his first point", but that's misleading. In reality it took him 17 minutes to score his first point, and rarely did he get more than 2 minutes at a time. He couldn't score because he didn't have any continuity in his minutes, he was always just thrown into the game at the very end.

When talking about the rookie team, it depends on what you mean by "deserve". If you're going by talent, than Darko should definately be on the team as he is easily one of the 9 most talented rookies right now. Whoever said he was soft obviously doesn't know what they are talking about because he could beat the hell out of any other rookie in the post right now.

If you are going by production, then no, he doesn't deserve to be on the team- but that's kind of unfair because it heavily favors rookies on bad teams.

Darko's good, he's very talented and athletic, but for some reason his coach doesn't dare put him in the game. Most people STILL haven't really seen him play.

When all is said and done he will be one of the top 4 players to come out of this draft, and one of the elite big men in the league.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> Did scouts say he was going to take so long to score. Scouts arent always right look at Amare he went 9. Darko wont be anything in his career u can tell by his body language he isnt a confident guy. The greats never have that happen to them and Amare is one of those. I hope Darko sucks too i'm sick of all these Euros. They cant win.


I dont think anyone said he would come in and blow people away right away. I believe he is the youngest guy (or kid) in the league, even younger than Lebron.

He's probably even at his age one of the most skilled all-around big men in the league. But you cant do anything in 3 mpg and he needs to learn a lot and get stronger.

I love Amare, but Amare's offensive skills arent all that great. There is a reason Joe Dumars passed on Melo for this kid .. I would trust Dumars basketball judgement a little more than your own.


----------



## Nevus

Well, let's put it this way... Darko's ceiling is way, way higher than Amare's. How long it will take him to reach it depends on various things. But in terms of potential and basketball talent, Darko has much more.


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> Umm... Darko will definitely be better than Amare, if he even becomes half of what the scouts say he can be.
> 
> No comparison.


There is no way you can honestly say he will definitely be better. There is no water in that statement. Nobody knows how good Darko is going to be except himself. He can be as good as he wants to. Amare showed that he can play in this league from day one. Meanwhile, almost halfway into the season, Darko is only seeing garbage time, and the time he does get, he gets blocked and misses open dunks on successive possessions. He hasn't shown yet that he can play in this league. Right now, is all potential. 

The absolute confidence in the statement just makes it more unrealistic.

Nobody knows how these HSers and Euros will play in the NBA until they actually play in the NBA. He is not an All-Star until he makes an actual All-Star team. Darko, just like Skita, are great talents with size and skill, but haven't produced in the NBA yet. Until they do, they are projects.


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> Well, let's put it this way... Darko's ceiling is way, way higher than Amare's. How long it will take him to reach it depends on various things. But in terms of potential and basketball talent, Darko has much more.


Agreed. Darko does have more potential, I don't know if anyone is doubting that. I was reading an Insider article on Darko and Larry Brown, where they were in practice and Larry almost has to drag Darko into the paint, where he is unfamiliar. When left alone, he is always on the perimeter. I think Brown is doing the right thing for Darko, by familiarizing him in the paint, and keeping him from falling in love with the perimeter. If he can become effective in the low-post, he will be a deadly inside-out threat.


----------



## Nevus

I just think it's unfair to call him soft at this point... who knows if he's soft, he's barely played. Being the youngest player in the league and not having had quality physical training up until very recently, it's not realistic to expect him to be a banger right now.

But I certainly do think he will be a very good player eventually. You just don't find that sort of athletic ability and all-around skills in a player that size very often. He's said to have a tough attitude and a mean streak as well, which would only make him even more valuable.

I have a good feeling about him still.


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> I just think it's unfair to call him soft at this point... who knows if he's soft, he's barely played. Being the youngest player in the league and not having had quality physical training up until very recently, it's not realistic to expect him to be a banger right now.


I wouldn't call him soft. I give him and all players from 3rd world atmospheres mad props. He grew up in a veritable warzone. For him to survive that, and now be playing in the NBA is credit enough. I'm sure he's seen much worse in his life back home than the NBA. I think he's a good kid, and I hope he becomes an impact player, but he is still a project at this point.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Darkos obviously not the better player then Amare now, Darko is very raw and not too long ago was _17_ years old.

Darko is most definetly a more talented player than Amare, and if Larry Brown gives Darko legiment playing time in the next 2-3 years, Darko will show why he was picked number 2.

And Starbury, just don't even post in this thread if your going to post completely stupid comments about Darko and how you wish for him to be a bust because your sick of europeans. You have no clue what your talking about, I am suprised more people haven't stood up for Darko, maybe because the arguement over Darko Vs. Amare is pointless since Darko doesn't even get playing time, and Amare has gotten sufficient playing time and is 2 years older.


----------



## rebelsun

There shouldn't even be a Darko-Amare comparison, their games are totally different. I think this started with a bash on Amare to get a reaction. Whatever happened, let's stop this comparison now.


----------



## JustinSane

One variable here is that Darko could break out before the Rookie game at this point, if he is given some real playing time. Coach Brown doesn't seem to want to play him, probably because doing what he currently does best (perimeter game) would reinforce what Brown views as bad habits. Still, I think he has shown enough to indicate he could be an effective player now, even if that may (I don't think it would) limit what he might be able to become.

I've watched most of the Pistons games this season, and Darko has looked like a very talented player than hasn't had time to get comfortable or in a rythym. He has flashed extreme quickness for a guy of his size, and seems to be quite good at getting and maintaining post position. Defensively he has blocked and altered shots well considering his limited minutes. He makes too many mistakes at this point. (turnovers, not going to the hoop strong enough, too many personal fouls, and of course the missed dunk) Overall, he has yet to adjust to the speed of the NBA game. This is hardly surprising. He hasn't gotten any time. He has clearly gotten more chiseled since the season began, and what people don't comment on is how well he ran the pick and roll to get the open dunk attempt. If he got 15 minutes a game, he could probably go 6/4/1/1, maybe even better. That, combined with his lofty draft status and the intrigue currently surrounding him (Is he a bust? Is he the Piston's secret weapon? Is Brown just a first class moron?) would make a pretty strong case for including him. 

As to whether he is deserving, I understand the argument that he hasn't earned the spot, but my personal opinion is that this is due to circumstances beyond his control. Put him on a team like the Raptors, Heat, or Nuggets, and he would get serious time and put up quite good statistics. By all accounts, he is working his tail off, doing everything asked of him and more. He's even earned the respect of Ben Wallace with his dedication and work ethic, which is saying something. What more could he do? He's playing behind the 2 time defensive player of the year, a more experienced and talented in his own right Mehmet Okur, and veteran Elden Campbell. With's Brown's penchant for playing veterans, he would have to be not just outplaying these guys in practice, but outplaying them by a ridiculous, undeniably huge margin to get time. I say put him in the game, let's see what he can do. Of course, as Pistons fan, I just want a chance to see him play in any kind of game


----------



## JRose5

He plays like 2 minutes a night!
I don't think you can base much on that.

Sorry if thats been posted several times or something, but thats really all you can say about it now.


----------



## CP26

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 
> 
> ULTRA-REVISED ROOKIE TEAM
> 
> LeBron
> Carmelo
> Wade
> Hinrich
> Ford
> Wade
> Bosh
> Zarko
> Kaman
> 
> This is who it should be. Darko will probably steal a spot.
> 
> Man, what a great class this is. What a contrast from that Kenyon, Stromile class a couple years ago.


Take out Wade #2 and put in Jarvis Hayes.:grinning:


----------



## rebelsun

But I like Wade so much, he deserves 2 spots


----------



## mysterio

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> But I like Wade so much, he deserves 2 spots


If you liked him so much, why didn't you include him the first time?! 

Anyway, as for the OP, I say let Darko play. Darko once said something to the effect that LeBron had it easy playing against HS competition and that he could easily dominate like LeBron did if he played against people in his age group given the chance. We ought to let him put his money where his mouth is and show us if he is really that good among the rookies.


----------



## D.Spartan

> Originally posted by <b>mysterio</b>!
> 
> 
> If you liked him so much, why didn't you include him the first time?!
> 
> Anyway, as for the OP, I say let Darko play. Darko once said something to the effect that LeBron had it easy playing against HS competition and that he could easily dominate like LeBron did if he played against people in his age group given the chance. We ought to let him put his money where his mouth is and show us if he is really that good among the rookies.


He still wouldn't be playing against players his own age in the rookie game. 
He would need to go to High School to do that.
My guess in that he would go for 50/25 every night in high school.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Well, if LeBron is voted into the All-Star Game, he won't be able to play in the Rookie Game, so that will clear up one more spot.


----------



## Like A Breath

> Originally posted by <b>D.Spartan</b>!
> 
> 
> He still wouldn't be playing against players his own age in the rookie game.
> He would need to go to High School to do that.
> My guess in that he would go for 50/25 every night in high school.


Simple logic tells me that Darko would not average 50/25 in high school. Nobody averages that much. Dujuan Wagner, the most dominant prep scorer in many, many years, didn't crack 50. Tracy McGrady, last year's scoring leader, only had 28ppg his senior year. In high school, the shot clocks are 35 seconds and the games are only 32 minutes, there wouldn't be enough shots to average 25 boards a game. I think Darko has been humbled by his experience in the NBA, because there was a time when he believed that he was already much better than LeBron. If he was anywhere as good as LeBron(who only averaged 30,8,5) then we'd hear a lot more stories about him dominating Ben Wallace.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

My Rookie Team would be...

PG: Dwyane Wade...T.J. Ford...Kirk Hinrich
SG: LeBron James...Aleksander Pavlovic
SF: Carmelo Anthony...Jarvis Hayes...Josh Howard
PF: Chris Bosh...Udonis Haslem
C: Chris Kaman...Francisco Elson

There are so many good rookies, it'll be really hard for them to choose. You could make arguments for Lopez, Diaw, Banks, West and Cabarkapa.


The toughest choices will be...

Lopez/Hinrich, Diaw/Howard and Cabarkapa/Elson


----------



## Damian Necronamous

As for the Sophemores...

PG: Ronald Murray...Juan Dixon
SG: Emanuel Ginobili...Dajuan Wagner...Gordan Giricek
SF: Mike Dunleavy...Drew Gooden
PF: Amare Stoudemire...Carlos Boozer...Chris Wilcox
C: Nene...Dan Gadzuric

I doubt Caron plays because the injuries have forced him to have a pretty darn bad season, and Yao will make the All-Star team. Dajuan will return to the Cavs in a month or so and be averaging 14-16ppg.


----------



## CP26

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> As for the Sophemores...
> 
> PG: Ronald Murray...Juan Dixon
> SG: Emanuel Ginobili...Dajuan Wagner...Gordan Giricek
> SF: Mike Dunleavy...Drew Gooden
> PF: Amare Stoudemire...Carlos Boozer...Chris Wilcox
> C: Nene...Dan Gadzuric
> 
> I doubt Caron plays because the injuries have forced him to have a pretty darn bad season, and Yao will make the All-Star team. Dajuan will return to the Cavs in a month or so and be averaging 14-16ppg.


Juan Dixon!??!
I like him in the game, but is he good enough?


----------



## Damian Necronamous

> Originally posted by <b>Air McNair 09</b>!
> 
> Juan Dixon!??!
> I like him in the game, but is he good enough?


Who else would play PG? Jay Williams?


----------



## Lope31

> Originally posted by <b>Like A Breath</b>!
> If he was anywhere as good as LeBron(who only averaged 30,8,5) then we'd hear a lot more stories about him dominating Ben Wallace.


Call me crazy but I don't think LeBron would dominate Big Ben that much either.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> My Rookie Team would be...
> 
> PG: Dwyane Wade...T.J. Ford...Kirk Hinrich
> SG: LeBron James...Aleksander Pavlovic
> SF: Carmelo Anthony...Jarvis Hayes...Josh Howard
> PF: Chris Bosh...Udonis Haslem
> C: Chris Kaman...Francisco Elson
> 
> There are so many good rookies, it'll be really hard for them to choose. You could make arguments for Lopez, Diaw, Banks, West and Cabarkapa.
> 
> 
> The toughest choices will be...
> 
> Lopez/Hinrich, Diaw/Howard and Cabarkapa/Elson


Nice call on Elson.

Since Lopez was technically an injured rookie last year, does he even qualify? If so, I love his game, even if he tends to be a bit streaky.


----------



## ATLien

I would put in Diaw, he has been pretty steady. And I havent heard about Pavlovic yet... Howard def. should go, though.


----------



## CP26

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Who else would play PG? Jay Williams?


Maybe....so there really is no other PG except Flip?!


----------



## Red_Bandit

> Originally posted by <b>Air McNair 09</b>!
> 
> Maybe....so there really is no other PG except Flip?!



Marko Jaric????????


----------



## Damian Necronamous

> Originally posted by <b>Red_Bandit</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Marko Jaric????????


Ah yes, Marko. Yeah, he'd probably get the nod over Dixon.


----------



## futuristxen

I would just like to get to see this kid play for longer than 2 minutes. I really have no real idea of what kind of player he is.


----------



## Priest

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> There is no way Darko will ever be better than Amare he is a soft *****. U need to leave that stuff alone.


and i see why you have that nas phrase in your signature...:laugh: anyway I only said that because I know u r a suns fan and you would get upset...but if darko becomes what he is supposed to be then yeah he "could" be better then Amare...he is soft? Tim Duncan is labled as soft and look at him....someone said he lacks confidence....so did Dirk, Yao Ming and other nba players....the kid is 18 living by himself no type of family a wholeeeee new enviorment and he isnt playing as much as the other rookies...I'll be nervous myself..not nervous because of the competition but nervous from trying not to mess up or do to much...give him some time...remember all the LeBron bashers in the preseason and high school..........


----------



## Like A Breath

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> 
> 
> Call me crazy but I don't think LeBron would dominate Big Ben that much either.


What I meant was dominating against someone relative to his size. LeBron has played extremely well against players like Ron Artest(arguably the best man-to-man defender in the league) while Darko hasn't done anything against anybody. The only thing I've heard from Darko is that he's starting to push the big men back when they push him in practice. That's a good start, but it's obvious to me that he isn't a LeBron-level caliber player yet.


----------



## bananas

> Originally posted by <b>Like A Breath</b>!
> 
> 
> What I meant was dominating against someone relative to his size. LeBron has played extremely well against players like Ron Artest(arguably the best man-to-man defender in the league) while Darko hasn't done anything against anybody. The only thing I've heard from Darko is that he's starting to push the big men back when they push him in practice. That's a good start, but it's obvious to me that he isn't a LeBron-level caliber player yet.


Who in the entire league dominates Ben Wallace? Let alone an 18 year old foreign rookie who is just now learning the center (post/paint) position. Ben has given him props, along with the rest of the team - saying he is a very hard worker on the court and in the gym. That just reassures me that he will eventually become atleast an allstar caliber player. Darko's size (7'1, 260 at 18 with alot of room to grow), skills (unseen perimiter skills for a 7footer outside Dirk, Okur and KG), attitude, work ethic, veterans around him pushing him (Working against two great big men like Wallace and Okur will only help you as well as against one of the strongest players in the league in Rebraca) and having the heralded greatest teacher of the game. I am not worried at all, I am just eager to see the kid play. It frustrating because Brown's excuse is he isn't ready yet and doesnt want to throw him to the big boys yet. But I fail to see how 5-10 min a game would hurt him its not like he'll be getting Lebron minutes - just test the waters instead of playing say... Corliss Williamson at the PF spot (Who has shown he belongs as a SF this year) plug Darko in there for 5 minutes with Okur or Ben and let the kid provide a spark (Which he did in an earlier game this season against the Kings where he got his most minutes in a game to this date).

I'm not sure if the Rookie game is voted on by the fans, but I would think most want to see what the kid has to offer. I really think it would be good for him and the league for him to be in the game and display his skills and show all the doubters that he has what it takes. Because atleast I think he has everything going for him, now only time is needed


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

He sure showed you guys, forget those games where it took Darko 2 whole minutes to start racking up blocks. Darko sucks, and is obviously a bust. Give up on him now.

Listen to me a guy who averages two minutes a game, has no plays drawn for him, and only gets put in during garbage time is a bust. Trade him for some sandwiches, preferrably pastrami but not on rye.


Darko sucks, he should be scoring 10-15 points a game with the amount of minutes he is playing. Remember those games where he got 1-2 blocks in 1-2 minutes, that just shows you right there he is no idea how to play basketball or impact a game.


Forget his impressive workouts, his aggressive nature, his hard working attitude. Don't look at the way he played in the Euro-league as a gauge to how good he will be. Look instead to the two minutes a game and just trade him for Weatherspoon, or charlie ward and some sandwiches.


I think that if he played in the rookie game he would shock the crap out of some of you people calling him a bust. This kid is quick, especially when you consider his size. He had some sick dunks in the Euro leagues, he can get up there.

The fact that he only averages 2 minutes a game yet still finds a way to get the occasional block should clue a lot of you into the fact that Darko will be a player in this league and when he is finally given the oppurtunity will shine .


----------



## NYKBaller

I hope he plays in the rookie game to people could atleast see how he plays...


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> He sure showed you guys, forget those games where it took Darko 2 whole minutes to start racking up blocks. Darko sucks, and is obviously a bust. Give up on him now.
> 
> Listen to me a guy who averages two minutes a game, has no plays drawn for him, and only gets put in during garbage time is a bust. Trade him for some sandwiches, preferrably pastrami but not on rye.
> 
> 
> Darko sucks, he should be scoring 10-15 points a game with the amount of minutes he is playing. Remember those games where he got 1-2 blocks in 1-2 minutes, that just shows you right there he is no idea how to play basketball or impact a game.
> 
> 
> Forget his impressive workouts, his aggressive nature, his hard working attitude. Don't look at the way he played in the Euro-league as a gauge to how good he will be. Look instead to the two minutes a game and just trade him for Weatherspoon, or charlie ward and some sandwiches.
> 
> 
> I think that if he played in the rookie game he would shock the crap out of some of you people calling him a bust. This kid is quick, especially when you consider his size. He had some sick dunks in the Euro leagues, he can get up there.
> 
> The fact that he only averages 2 minutes a game yet still finds a way to get the occasional block should clue a lot of you into the fact that Darko will be a player in this league and when he is finally given the oppurtunity will shine .


It is entirely possible that this is the single worst post that has ever been posted on basketballboards.net.


----------



## BG7

PG-Lebron James...Kirk Hinrich
SG-Dwane Wade
SF-Carmelo Anthony...Josh Howard
PF-Jarvis Hayes...Udonis Haslem
C- Chris Bosh....Chris Kaman


9 Man roster


----------



## bl611

The Darko sucks post was meant to be sarcastic (I hope). Forgive him he's a knick fan, its a pain you could never imagine...


----------



## MLKG

> Originally posted by <b>Greg Ostertag!</b>!
> 
> 
> It is entirely possible that this is the single worst post that has ever been posted on basketballboards.net.


Redundant and obnoxious maybe, but he did have a point.


----------



## jokeaward

Hmm, I didn't know Darko was shy of the paint. Maybe he knows he can school whoever's guarding him on the perimeter, but it's good to do basic post stuff.

Amare's good, but the Pistons passed on all others for Darko Milicic. You know, the Pistons? Who picked up guys like Billups, Hamilton, Okur, etc. and made 'em work? A smart team used their #2 draft pick on Darko. That's pretty good.


----------



## Jmonty580

So I guess Maciej Lampe and Sweetney are out the question huh? J/K


----------



## chapi

i would love to see lampe in it to score 50 and then getting the coach fired


----------



## mavsman

Josh Howard had another 14 pts and 14 rebs last night. He was
instrumental in another Dallas win.

I don't see how he can be left off the rookie team.

11.8 pts and 9.8 rebs per game over the last 8. And he has
been guarding the other teams best player.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

> Originally posted by <b>Greg Ostertag!</b>!
> 
> 
> It is entirely possible that this is the single worst post that has ever been posted on basketballboards.net.


I disagree, I think the post where you introduced yourself to the board was.


If you think this is serious, well, the clue bus is leaving kid and you're not on it. Read the point I make about his blocks and his play in the Euro-leagues. Then read it again. Then read it again and again until that little light goes of in your head that says this guy must be a fan.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> 
> 
> Redundant and obnoxious maybe, but he did have a point.



Yes redundant and obnoxious, sort of like all these Darko is a bust threads.... odd.


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> Josh Howard had another 14 pts and 14 rebs last night. He was
> instrumental in another Dallas win.
> 
> I don't see how he can be left off the rookie team.
> 
> 11.8 pts and 9.8 rebs per game over the last 8. And he has
> been guarding the other teams best player.


I'm glad he has gotten some PT to show his stuff. He seems to be a great complimentary player on that O-minded Dallas squad. Howard seems to be taking over Najera's scrappy role, and is putting up some very good numbers.

I watched him and Marquis in college and saw them play in PHX before Turkey-day, and I like both of their games. I was surprised that Daniels wasn't drafted. He is 6'6, can handle the ball well, and is a good defender.


----------



## mysterio

Is it just me, or does the UNLV logo look like a hardon wearing a hat?:uhoh:


----------



## Priest

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> He sure showed you guys, forget those games where it took Darko 2 whole minutes to start racking up blocks. Darko sucks, and is obviously a bust. Give up on him now.
> 
> Listen to me a guy who averages two minutes a game, has no plays drawn for him, and only gets put in during garbage time is a bust. Trade him for some sandwiches, preferrably pastrami but not on rye.
> 
> 
> Darko sucks, he should be scoring 10-15 points a game with the amount of minutes he is playing. Remember those games where he got 1-2 blocks in 1-2 minutes, that just shows you right there he is no idea how to play basketball or impact a game.
> 
> 
> Forget his impressive workouts, his aggressive nature, his hard working attitude. Don't look at the way he played in the Euro-league as a gauge to how good he will be. Look instead to the two minutes a game and just trade him for Weatherspoon, or charlie ward and some sandwiches.
> 
> 
> I think that if he played in the rookie game he would shock the crap out of some of you people calling him a bust. This kid is quick, especially when you consider his size. He had some sick dunks in the Euro leagues, he can get up there.
> 
> The fact that he only averages 2 minutes a game yet still finds a way to get the occasional block should clue a lot of you into the fact that Darko will be a player in this league and when he is finally given the oppurtunity will shine .


this is an obvious attempt at sarcasm


----------



## NugzFan

play?! hah. the nba wont even allow him anywhere near LA during all star weekend.


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>mysterio</b>!
> Is it just me, or does the UNLV logo look like a hardon wearing a hat?:uhoh:


Haha. Damn, bro, I guess I could see that. Are you seeing these things everywhere?


----------



## Priest

"He wants to play out here," Brown says, motioning to the 3-point line. "I want him playing in there," he says pointing to the paint.
- Larry Brown on why Darko isn't getting playing time.

got this from Rebelsuns sig so thanks...Dirk Diggaler wanted to play out there and u see how he turned out


----------

